# Pedigree denta strix



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

I just got a pack of Pedigree Denta stix for free but I am not sure is it suit for my 5 months old chi and he is 4.5 lbs right now. The pack I got is for small dogs with about 15lbs to 40lbs. Should I give him a try on this or leave it?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I wouldn't touch anything from Pedigree. Doesn't matter if it says "made in USA". Ingredients probably came from unknown places.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Which brand of oral care treat is good?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

my crew wont even eat them.... sniff and walk away.... guess they know...


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Okok i will let my boy to stay away from it. So which brand of chewing dental care treat is good guys?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

we use *Bully Sticks*....


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Can I get them at petsmart?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I second Bully Sticks.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You can get Himalayan Dog Chews at Petsmart. I don't know specifically about dental health, but they are great, healthy chews for your dog.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Bully sticks are excellent. I've never tried the Himalayan dog chews, but I've heard they're good. 

If your dog eats a raw diet, he'll be able to keep his teeth really clean when he chews the bone from the meat. It's good for the dog's body overall, too, since it's not processed and your dog's body will be able to absorb as much of the vitamins and minerals as possible. Plus, he'll have to chew and work at his meal in order to eat it. 

I clean Cuddles's teeth with this toothpaste:
http://www.amazon.com/CET-Poultry-T...qid=1432597370&sr=8-1&keywords=CET+toothpaste

Brushing your dog's teeth is one of the best things you can do for their health. Besides giving them a raw diet, it's the best way to care for your dog's teeth.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Dentastix are full of starch and sugar, which actually contribute to tooth decay. They are full of unhealthy ingredients and are therefore best avoided.
Any natural dried treats will help to keep teeth clean, bully sticks, tripe sticks, paddywack, dried tendons, trachea etc


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Bully sticks are great. Best place to get them is here: Bully Sticks - All Natural Dog Treats & Chews - Best Bully Sticks. 

Some people use Greenies for oral care but I don't trust anything like that to fully digest if bigger pieces are swallowed. All natural bully sticks are completely digestible.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok thank you guys I will go look for it tomorrow.


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

Ive used bully sticks on past teething dogs.....my vet gave me a sample of some stick for my pups, they tore it up, but this weekend I was going to get the bully stick...warn ya they smell. At least the ones I've bought from Petco and petsmart. But thanks for the warning from pedigree.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Dried beef tendons can also clean their teeth? Do I have brush his teeth everyday?


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

babbooska said:


> Ive used bully sticks on past teething dogs.....my vet gave me a sample of some stick for my pups, they tore it up, but this weekend I was going to get the bully stick...warn ya they smell. At least the ones I've bought from Petco and petsmart. But thanks for the warning from pedigree.


The bully stick are good for teething stages also?


----------

